# Codes and Standards for Today- Monday.



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Got myself out of bed and off down the Motorway to Nottingham 6-45am. About 60 miles. And no. The Sheriff wasn't at home. Neither was his pal Robin!











First call was to a small building Site. I had to disconnect the electrical supply wired from the Site Generator and reconnect the cabins to a new Supply Company Meter Head.






















The Supply from the Company is a single phase 230 volt with upstream digital credit meter and local 100 amp 2 pole isolator.











I fitted a small 4 way metal distribution board in line with a 2 pole 80amp 30mA residual breaker. (GFI). Connected 16mm tails to the supplied Company Isolator.

Note the earth electrode I fixed at the side of the metal cabinet. The two supply cables to the Canteen/Toilets-wash room and the Site Managers Office are 6mm 3 core Single wire armoured. Colours 

Live - brown
Blue - neutral
Earth - green/yellow stripe.

The metal cabinet is bonded with a 4mm cable and the main earth lead to the electrode is 16mm.












Close up of the Supply Company input shows the usual Concentric Cable supply (the armouring is also the neutral). The provided earth terminal I have not used because this is a Construction Site and use of a supplied earthing in these circumstances is not permitted. ie. The neutral and earths are bonded somewhere down the line at various points on the way back upstream.

Job done. Move on to next job.

Frank


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Next Job.

Again a small construction site. Trouble with the Mortar Silo














Fixed Silo Controller and also replaced a wall mounted external waterproof Isolator fixed behind leg of one of the units.












Job done. Move on to next Job. Across country to check a supply for a Crane. Is it sufficient to supply customers needs. Journey about 20 miles.














Yep! Big enough. 3 phase and neutral 415 Volt PME ( again protective multiple earthing) supply at 100 amps per phase. When crane is assembled I will go back and do my bit.


Back up the M1. Now about 90 miles from home.












The truck up front was from the Czech republic.The M1 is an International Highway and you can pass dozens from all over the place at any time.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey... look out your on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 17, 2007)

Thats what I'm talking about!:thumbsup: I'm just fascinated by wiring overseas. You got a link to a Brit codebook?


----------

